# I found this Thaught of you Hick



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2009)

:rofl:
hXXp://www.redneck-humor.com/video/the-hillbilly-parody

:ciao: XX to tt

Listen to the words closely..and some of you may need to watch a few times:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 3, 2009)

*funny vid ,,wonder how many that applies to on here ,,:rofl:

only j/k MP  or am i  *


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

:spit: :laugh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Looks like my outhouse except mines a 2 seater.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2009)

an out house with 2 seats..lol..thats not right..:rofl:  Happy Sunday my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *funny vid ,,wonder how many that applies to on here ,,:rofl:*
> 
> *only j/k MP  or am i  *


 


:rofl:  I think it aplies to all that grow outdoors:lama:  me included


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 3, 2009)

That is crazy :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

Never fails when you are in there thinking, Someone else has to go.


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2009)

That is just so wrong:rofl: but funnier than all get out:rofl:

Now back to :bolt::bong2::watchplant:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 3, 2009)

hahaa goodone 4u...


----------



## Dubbaman (May 3, 2009)

Thats the last time i listen to rap music and drink from the still


----------



## Hick (May 3, 2009)

:rofl:.. "hill"-arious... ha! 

on those "two-holers"... we had a guy from the city once, stuck a leg in each hole and crapped his britches.....:confused2:.....:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 3, 2009)

Not many notice the hidden things you do Hick.

eace:


----------



## Hick (May 3, 2009)

..thanks.... I think....   :hairpull:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 3, 2009)

:beatnik:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> :rofl:.. "hill"-arious... ha!
> 
> on those "two-holers"... we had a guy from the city once, stuck a leg in each hole and crapped his britches.....:confused2:.....:hubba:


 




:rofl:  Happy Sunday  My friend


----------



## Dubbaman (May 4, 2009)

Dearest Redneck Son,

I'm writing this slow because I know you can't read fast. We don't live where we did when you left home. Your Dad read in the newspaper that most accidents happen within 20 miles of your home, so we moved. I won't be able to send you the address because the last West Virginia 
Family that lived here took the house numbers when they moved so they wouldn't have to change their address. 
This place is really nice. It even has a washing machine. I'm not sure about it.  I put a load of clothes in and pulled the chain. We haven't seen them since. 

The weather isn't bad here.  It only rained twice last week; the first time for three days and the second time for four days. 

About that coat you wanted me to send; your Uncle Billy Bob said it would be too heavy to
send in the mail with the buttons on, so we cut them off and put them in the pockets. 

Bubba locked his keys in the car yesterday. We were really worried because it took him two hours to get me and your Father out. 

Your sister had a baby this morning, but I haven't found out what it is yet so I don't know if you are an aunt or uncle. 

Uncle Bobby Ray fell into a whiskey vat last week. Some men tried to pull him out but he fought them off and drowned.  We had him cremated, he burned for three days. 

Three of your Friends went off a bridge in a pickup truck.  Butch was driving. He rolled down the window and swam to safety. Your other two Friends were in the back. They drowned because they couldn't get the tailgate down! 

There isn't much more news at this time.  Nothing much out of the normal has
happened. 

Your Favorite Aunt, 
Mom


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

:rofl:  Thanks *Dubbaman*..Enjoy your Monday


----------



## slowmo77 (May 4, 2009)

man you guys are tuff on us rednecks, lol those were our private home videos. jk


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

I was over a Red necks  out house..spent hours  looking for the flusher handle..:spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2009)

Bumping  cuzz its funny:bong:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for bumping that 4u, that was funny, disturbing but funny :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2009)

Dang every time I come across this I laugh. What a classic:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

*Duck*..Im looking for the classic one...Its one a few years back .*Hick *Baught his wife a stun gun  and wanted to be sure it worked..so tested it on himself:rofl:  what a stoner moment that was,,I truely did pee my self  This again  brings a smile to my face..


*Hick*...thanks for you sense humor


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 19, 2009)

hahaha i remember the stun gun
i was laughing so hard tears were comming out and i couldnt breathe


----------



## nvthis (Jul 20, 2009)

OMG. Stuuupid! C'mon, what_ever_. There's NOWAY that guy can pee that far. :farm:


----------



## Hick (Jul 20, 2009)

..one of the funniest emails I can recall too 4u.....



> Last weekend I saw something at Larry's Pistol & Pawn Shop that sparked my interest. The occasion was our 22nd anniversary and I was looking for a little something extra for my wife Jessica. What I came across was a 100,000-volt, pocket/purse-sized taser. The effects of the taser were suppose to be short lived, with no long-term adverse affect on your assailant, allowing her adequate time to retreat to safety.... WAY TOO COOL!
> 
> Long story short, I bought the device and brought it home. I loaded two triple-a batteries in the darn thing and pushed the button. Nothing! I was disappointed. I learned, however, that if I pushed the button AND pressed it against a metal surface at the same time I'd get the blue arch of electricity darting back and forth between the prongs. Awesome!!! Unfortunately, I have yet to explain to Jessica what that burn spot is on the face of her microwave.
> 
> ...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 20, 2009)

LMAO Hick, that was awesome!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 20, 2009)

:giggle: i remeber when you posted that hick ,,still as funny now if not funnier


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2009)

:rofl:  thanks *Hick*..I need to go change me pants again:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2009)

:spit: :rofl: LMAO:rofl: :rofl: :goodposting:


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 20, 2009)

too freakin funny!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2009)

Glad I don't work here


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 5, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...


:rofl:.   I have one, too .  Mine uses a 9 volt battery.  I have so far resisted the urge to test it on myself, though :rofl:.  I bought it to use as an igniter for my potato gun.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 5, 2009)

That is one funny post. I cried, I laughed so hard. I have a chili cook-off joke somewhere, but I can't post it here. Way too much cussing, but a riot. I need to find it again


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2009)

One more reason this site is the best....
It just dang hurts laughing this hard.
Thanks guys.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 9, 2009)

:bump::bump::bump: 4u


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 21, 2009)

Check it out, my new Eco friendly motorbike, taking orders after fall harvest.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey!!!
How in the *&@# did you get my audition tape for American Idol????
Cant keep anything secret anymore cheesh!

Way to funny!

Cheers!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

:ciao:  *Hick*...Have a great Sunday...:48:


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2009)

YOU TOO 4u..


----------



## Marsrover1 (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG Hick, i all most laffed myself into a coma  that is some really funnie stuff hope you dont mind im barrowing it to kill others with shear unadultarated lafter


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

:rofl:   


had  to  bump  it...


*Hick*....:48:   we  love  ya  brother


----------



## saticus (Oct 22, 2009)

:yay: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :48:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 2, 2013)

Ran into this tonight and cried laughing over the stun gun story.
This is for newerish people who missed a few good laughs. Read entire thread but if you don't have time for all of it check out Hicks post on page two


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 3, 2013)

Very funny and how is Hick these days.
T4


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 3, 2013)

Havent seen him wonderin trails here since he stopped to fireside bout a month ago reckon its been 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2013)

We miss ya *Hick*....Hope ya safe...and where did the video go?


----------

